# Solar Eclipse



## GDPR (Aug 21, 2017)

I didn't get to view the solar eclipse today because glasses for viewing were no where to be found,every place sold out early.But I did go for a walk during it,where I live didn't experience a total eclipse,only like 85%,it didn't get dark out but did feel and seem like late evening,crickets chirping and all,even went from being extremely hot to cooling down fairly quickly.

It felt strange though.As I was walking the atmosphere felt weird,everything looked so crisp and clear,almost looked 3D-ish,so intense looking.And my shadow was a bit creepy because it wasn't distorted so it almost seemed like someone was walking with me,it didn't really look like a shadow,it's hard to explain,it was definitely creepy.

More than anything though,I could 'feel' this eclipse.I'm not sure how,whether it was just some type of energy or what it was,but I could actually feel something different,it was very surreal.If anyone has tried out virtual reality,it was kind of like how it feels the first time you do.Kind of how it looked too.

I wish I had been somewhere that experienced totality,that would have been so awesome from what I saw on TV today.

IDK about anyone else but it really left me thinking about how there's so much more than just this Earth.How we all get so caught up in our every day crap,it all seems so important,but really,we're just a small speck in this vast universe.


----------



## Mari (Aug 22, 2017)

I mostly sat under the umbrella although I did have a chance to view briefly through welders glass that a friend had for his camera. Also at about 85% here and so still quite bright but enough change to give an eerie atmosphere.


----------

